# Fairlane ragtop... you guys inspired me...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

all that cool stuff on the Customs thread got me motivated. This has been on my workbench for over a year... just before LAST Christmas (as in 2005) I got back in touch with an old friend from high school. He told me he has a '66 Fairlane GTA convertible, and sent me a few pictures. It was so cool looking that I decided I had to model it as a Tjet. So stripped a JL Fairlane Stocker, hacked the roof off... and there it sat, till I saw all the cool customs that fellow board members have been cranking out...





































thanks for the motivational jumpstart! :wave:

--rick


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Woooowwww*

Park,

Did the kebbler Elfs steal your car again...

Reminds me of austin Power...Minnie Me.... 
Great Job on vert... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sitting pretty for sure. Tastefully done Rick!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WOW!!! you did a superb job there. It is really cool to see those cars together for comparison too. Keep it up!!!


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*Hey Rick, Where have you been?*

Long time no see. That 'vert looks great. Are you going to do a side by side picture of your buddy when you put a driver in it?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a nice job, love the side by side. What did your buddy think?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Damn, that's pretty sweet Rick, and I'm not even really a Ford guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice copy of your friends car. I bought a red Gt new and you have gotten the look correct in your model. Well Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WWWOOOOOWWWWWWWEEEEEE!!!! awesome job man!!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
That's one sweet looking car, slotcar looks good too. :devil: Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks for the kind words, guys. SplitPoster, he hasn't seen them yet... I actually just finished emailing him the pics (and a link to this thread).

and hey Marty, how ya doin'? yeah, i gotta get a driver figure in there... I have a bunch of them from Weird Jack...

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great job!!!!! I want one  . 
Jerry


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick - is that a Mustang interior? Great fit on the interior, boot and dash. Looks factory made with that authentic color scheme.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that is sweet. Where's the interior from?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> man, that is sweet. Where's the interior from?


From Wierd Jack's. rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The scoop on the interior: it IS out of a Mustang. (sorry, RR...  I've used WJ interiors on a few things, but not this one...) I had the metallic blue fastback from one of the early slot releases and I decided I needed to slam it lower... by cutting the interior VERY carefully, I was able to save enough of it to throw it in the parts bin till I neede it for something else. I actually screwed up trying to paint it the first time because I didn't strip it and the metallic blue and black bled thru the white primer. If you look through the windshield in the first pic, you can see what looks like cutouts in the front edge of the dash. Those were the holes where the Mustang windshield attached...

--rick


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Very nicely done, 1:1 etc.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Rick, I like the Pony interiors for grafting myself. They have better depth and detail than most of the others, and are fairly easy to two tone. If you haven't had to much coffee. LOL

It never dawned on me that you had to poke an interior in as well. Duh!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nicely done Rick! That looks really nice...
Who knows, this may just inspire me to get going again... lol
Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Rick!

Your Fairlane is beautiful! I shure hope Tom is paying attention, hey! 

I would never have known that it was a one-off custom, eh! I am adding it to my "build one someday" list! 

Is this car staying in your personal collection or did you build it for your friend?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

joez870 said:


> Is this car staying in your personal collection or did you build it for your friend?


hmm. He doesn't have a slot car track, so I was figuring on keeping it for my own collection... but since he emailed back this morning and said he got a huge kick out of it, I just might have to do another one... 

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice work, Rick-

I recall when you first mentioned doing this quite some time back. 
What’s odd, is that I’d cut a roof off of one of these around the same time as well-
A friend saw it and wanted to finish it for me. I got it back from him (almost complete) around the time you posted again about this one-

His is almost exactly the same as yours. He had also utilized an Aurora Stang’ interior.

I did go the extra mile to make mine a better than stock, but I won’t muck up your thread anymore about my car and definitely won’t plagiarize it with my pics. 
I’ll post a thread about it soon-

Park a great job! Thanks for sharing- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------

